# Do you want to lead an off-grid community?



## RawTelevison (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I work for a production company called Raw TV, the company behind Discovery's very successful Gold Rush Alaska and National Geographic's popular Locked Up Abroad. We are currently searching for passionate individuals for an exciting new project.

Do you think you embody the spirit of the American pioneer? Are you fed up with the world you live in today and envisage another - better - way to live? Could you see yourself creating and leading a new community, outside the borders of society, built with the frontier grit of your forefathers? If you are passionate about your beliefs and want to share them, not only with those who join you, but also with a TV audience, I would love to talk to you.

Whether this sounds like something you are planning immediately or is a long term dream, please email your contact details and a brief description of your plans to [email protected]

I realize my colleague posted on this forum many months ago, but we are restarting our search with slightly different goals.

Thank you!


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

You may want to check out 'Earthships' on their website. I know the main guy (Michael ?) started an entire community in NM and has a million stories to share about his experiences. 

Not sure if that helps. Good luck with your adventure!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

RawTelevison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I work for a production company called Raw TV, the company behind Discovery's very successful Gold Rush Alaska and National Geographic's popular Locked Up Abroad. We are currently searching for passionate individuals for an exciting new project.
> 
> ...


What tools/weapons am I restricted to?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what would be the basic rules? and what about the things made? who gets to keep them? how many family groups? any kids under 10? health restrictions?


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Me? * NO!* 

*Go on TV????* You gotta be kiddin'.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

this could easily be a fishing expedition


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

WB F.T missed you.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

RawTelevison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I work for a production company called Raw TV, the company behind Discovery's very successful Gold Rush Alaska and National Geographic's popular Locked Up Abroad. We are currently searching for passionate individuals for an exciting new project.
> 
> ...


You really are drilling a dry hole here...

$1 MILLION - cash, in compensation, up front, for destroying my opsec

...

I was born at night, but NOT last night!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

No thank you.. Look what NatGeo did to the preppers and the Hutterites. They used to be thought of as honest. I can't see Discovery doing any better.. 

(They as in NatGeo not the poor misused folks they screwed over)


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

YES! If you only film my good side! And I don't have a good side...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

RawTelevison said:


> Our show will be an observational documentary, *following real people's real lives.*


:hmmm: I can't speak for anyone else, but that's pretty much what I'm afraid of... :gaah:

I'm of the opinion that most of us haven't spent a large portion of our lives and capital in an effort to be self-sufficient and left alone by an ever more intrusive and repressive society to throw it away for the proverbial '15 minutes'; I know that I haven't.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

RawTelevison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I work for a production company called Raw TV, the company behind Discovery's very successful Gold Rush Alaska and National Geographic's popular Locked Up Abroad. We are currently searching for passionate individuals for an exciting new project.
> 
> ...


You are asking for someone to lead this community. I have some questions for starters.

#1. Who are the other persons involved, and what skills do they have ?

#2. Where will this community be located, and what season is it starting ?

#3. What is the compensation for leading your community?

#5. What tools, equipment and supplies are we starting out with?

#6. What qualifications are you looking for?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Not big on having my picture taken but if the price is right Ill do it. Do I get to keep the land after the show?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

c'mon people, this a show they're making "on spec", do you REALLY think they have ANY money? :nuts:


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Far as I can tell, they want to film you in YOUR off grid enviroment, not theirs. You will be putting your bare bottom out to dry !


----------



## RawTelevison (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Thank you for your questions. I'll do my best to answer them. As the series is very early in development, not all details have been decided yet. 

It will be up to the people on the show to decide who they live with (they can choose their family, friends, associates, strangers, etc.) and where they live. It's really up to you to decide what type of community you want to create, where and with whom - and we'll try to be (invisible) partners to do what we can to facilitate your plans.

We are looking for people who truly believe in this lifestyle and want to live it, not just for a few months, but actually want to make this their life. There are no restrictions on what type of equipment, tools or supplies you have - you bring what you want and what you need. 

There are also no specific qualifications. We are interested in talking to all types of people with various skill sets, beliefs and passions. We just want to find real people, not manufactured TV personalities. 

If you're even just a little curious, send us an email and we can have a quick chat. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

RT said: "...the people on the show to decide who they live with (they can choose their family, friends, associates, strangers, etc.) and where they live."


I have already chosen and I am living where I want to live. It does not include TV, not even to watch. This sounds like a game show, or a remake of the Jamestown Colony show on PBS. Gonna be slim pickin's to find people here to do that, IMHO.


----------



## RawTelevison (Dec 1, 2011)

Machinist - it is definitely nothing like a gameshow or a remake of the colony show. We aim to do an observational documentary. Ideally, we would follow someone as they are setting up their off grid or sustainable house/community but we are also open to people who are already living off the grid and want to share their lifestyle in a positive, informative way. It is not an experiment or game show in that the people we are looking for want to move away from society for good - not just a couple months. It is us following their pursuit of the lifestyle they want, as opposed to us dropping them into an experimental, short term situation. Sorry if that wasn't clear before!


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

RawTelevison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I work for a production company called Raw TV, the company behind Discovery's very successful Gold Rush Alaska and National Geographic's popular Locked Up Abroad. We are currently searching for passionate individuals for an exciting new project.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the show, I can not wait to watch it and I will not be on it. When it is OPsec vs Facebook, fools rush in.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

RT, 

With all due respect to you and your intentions here, I have been on TV and it was NOT a pleasant expereince. I do not imply that you would treat people like the major media does, but anyone who has had experience with major media will be pretty shy about this.

And, then there is the personal privacy problem (OPSEC, as some call it) as many have pointed out. So, give those things some thought and I am sure it will improve your recruiting efforts.

Personally, I cannot fit television in the same box with self reliant people. On the one hand, we have TV with all the nut cases who want their 15 minutes of fame, and the victims of media exploitation. And on the other hand we have quiet, sensible individuals who are preparing for hard times and just want to mind their own business---two diametrically opposed concepts in my mind. Fantasy land versus reality.

If you do succeed in recruiting people for this, they will be seen by the prepper community as foolish for being on TV. So, it depends on your goals for the program and the audience you want to reach, IMHO. If your efforts can bring back a degree of common sense to the general public about being responsible for themselves, instead of being dependent on others for everything, then it is a worthy goal, albeit very difficult to achieve.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

machinist said:


> RT,
> 
> With all due respect to you and your intentions here, I have been on TV and it was NOT a pleasant expereince. I do not imply that you would treat people like the major media does, but anyone who has had experience with major media will be pretty shy about this.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can still read your comment but they have been banned.. can't reply to you.


----------



## momwithaprep (Jul 20, 2012)

machinist said:


> If you do succeed in recruiting people for this, they will be seen by the prepper community as foolish for being on TV. So, it depends on your goals for the program and the audience you want to reach, IMHO. If your efforts can bring back a degree of common sense to the general public about being responsible for themselves, instead of being dependent on others for everything, then it is a worthy goal, albeit very difficult to achieve.


It's not preppers they're wanting to impress, unfortunately.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> Hopefully they can still read your comment but they have been banned.. can't reply to you.


well, I hope they flushed TWICE this time...


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i just don't like the title of the thread "do you want to lead"; i'm under the belief that anyone who really wants to lead isn't cut out for the job to lead at all, those with teh desire to lead on some level have the opinion of themselves that they are some how better or above the rest of us, in my mind a leader rises to the top naturally,organically, not thorough politics. i'm a fan of the Platonic view of leadership.....just not so in-line with creating these people, i believe these people are a product of nature/nurture and are basically born to lead...the worlds gotta have ditch diggers and leaders, you know there's something wrong with our world when a large part of the population thinks joe the plumber would be a good leader. and don't get me wrong it isn't a matter of intellect, thought it kind of is it's more of a way of being and seeing things and the intellect that is associated with having that way of seeing things.
http://www.iep.utm.edu/platopol/#H5



> related to the belief that everyone has the right and equal capacity to rule, brings to politics all kinds of power-seeking individuals, motivated by personal gain rather than public good. Democracy is thus highly corruptible. It opens gates to demagogues, potential dictators, and can thus lead to tyranny. Hence, although it may not be applicable to modern liberal democracies, Plato's main charge against the democracy he knows from the ancient Greek political practice is that it is unstable, leading from anarchy to tyranny, and that it lacks leaders with proper skill and morals. Democracy depends on chance and must be mixed with competent leadership (501b). Without able and virtuous leaders, such as Solon or Pericles, who come and go by chance, it is not a good form of government





> In spite of the idealism with which he is usually associated, Plato is not politically naive. He does not idealize, but is deeply pessimistic about human beings. Most people, corrupted as they are, are for him fundamentally irrational, driven by their appetites, egoistic passions, and informed by false beliefs. If they choose to be just and obey laws, it is only because they lack the power to act criminally and are afraid of punishment (Republic, 359a). Nevertheless, human beings are not vicious by nature. They are social animals, incapable of living alone (369a-b). Living in communities and exchanging products of their labor is natural for them, so that they have capacities for rationality and goodness. Plato, as later Rousseau, believes that once political society is properly ordered, it can contribute to the restoration of morals. A good political order, good education and upbringing can produce "good natures; and [these] useful natures, who are in turn well educated, grow up even better than their predecessors" (424a). Hence, there are in Plato such elements of the idealistic or liberal world view as the belief in education and progress, and a hope for a better future. The quality of human life can be improved if people learn to be rational and understand that their real interests lie in harmonious cooperation with one another, and not in war or partisan strife. However, unlike Rousseau, Plato does not see the best social and political order in a democratic republic. Opinions overcome truth in everyday life. Peoples' lives and the lives of communities are shaped by the prevailing beliefs. If philosophers are those who can distinguish between true and false beliefs, who love knowledge and are motivated by the common good, and finally if they are not only master-theoreticians, but also the master-practitioners who can heal the ills of their society, then they, and not democratically elected representatives, must be chosen as leaders and educators of the political community and guide it to proper ends.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

The whole idea makes me think of the news broadcaster freaking out about the fanatic with an "ARSENAL" of weapons in their homes being two handguns, a couple of rifles and a shotgun and a thousand rounds of ammo. 

I just don't see how the general public would identify with any of the survivalists I ride with, or self sustaining red neck hicks I hang out with. Most of us have that in our car at any given time. Never mind what we have stashed around the house and in the gun safe. 

Everything from how we dress. To how we conduct our day is so alien from anything I see the vast majority of yuppy scum bags mall shopping way of life and priorities that I can not imagine a realistic show about survivalist generating any real interest unless it is to demean and degrade us as some kind of fanatics. 

The only survivalist show making it on the airwaves I see would have as much to do with survivalists as Orange County Chopper has to do with bikers. Absolutely nothing. More like a revised version of the Beverly Hillbillys hosted by Jethro in pink and purple designer camo, a Desert Eagle in a hip holster, a tactic cool AR tricked out with a range finding night vision scope, lasers, lights, a digital video camera and kitchen sink attached slung over his shoulder, strutting out bow legged from a bunker dug into the hillside with the theme song from of Deliverance playing the background.

Sorry I'll pass


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Nadja said:


> Far as I can tell, they want to film you in YOUR off grid enviroment, not theirs. You will be putting your bare bottom out to dry !


Ditto...........From "Off The Grid" to National TV.......DUH!


----------

